# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  aquaru

## Sérgio andré

Boas a todos ... 

a cerca de 4 anos que tinha um aquario, 1 de agua fria dp doce durate 3 anos e agora keria salgada. 
        Agora tenho este equipamento que me foi aconselhado por numa loja 

- aquario panoramico 'JUWEL' 100 X 45 X 45 cm; 
- Bomba de agua Wave Maker Boyu WM1 28W 40 - 300 L;
- Bomba de ar tetra + pedra; 
- termostato de 200 w;
- Filtro interior JUWEL;
- 2 x lampadas 30w 1 branca 1 azul;

- 20 kg de areia de coral; 
- 2 kg de pedra morta;

Anexo 12073

como devo proceder depois de ter ixto e exa a mh duvida ??

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá, em primeiro lugar parabéns pelo começo nos salgados...agora respondendo às tuas perguntas queria saber uma coisa...que tipo de aquário queres construir? Fish-only, Reef, da costa?
Primeiro deves decidir no que queres começar pra depois dizermos a nossa opinião sobre o equipamento que deverás comprar.
O meu aquário também é jewel e usei com o móvel que já vinha com ele e não tenho razão de queixa. Mas uma coisa já podes ter a certeza, a iluminação de origem e o bio-box já podes tirar até porque ocupa muito espaço, vá força com isso :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Olá, em primeiro lugar parabéns pelo começo nos salgados...agora respondendo às tuas perguntas queria saber uma coisa...que tipo de aquário queres construir? Fish-only, Reef, da costa?
> Primeiro deves decidir no que queres começar pra depois dizermos a nossa opinião sobre o equipamento que deverás comprar.
> O meu aquário também é jewel e usei com o móvel que já vinha com ele e não tenho razão de queixa. Mas uma coisa já podes ter a certeza, a iluminação de origem e o bio-box já podes tirar até porque ocupa muito espaço, vá força com isso


boas obrigado por rp.

o bio-box ja me diseram ixo mas se o tiro como e k faco a filtragem e k tipo
pra ja keria evitar o eskumador. em relasao ao tipo n sei bem o k kero e tipo corais pedra vida e peixes tipo peixe palhaco em relasao a lux n percebi ... retiro a lux?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

A Bio-box não será necessária em nenhum tipo de aquário marinho, caso queiras usar filtragem mecânica o melhor é um filtro externo com carvão activado. O escumador é essencial num aquário marinho e não é boa ideia montar um aquáro sem o ter (falo de experiência própria). Aconselho-te a ler melhor as FAQ's do forum que contêm muita informação útil e que poderão te ajudar bastante na escolha do tipo de aquário que queres.
E primeiro pensa que aquário queres, depois pensas e pedes opinião sobre o equipamento para ele, e só depois é que compras e montas; nisto de aquariofilia marinha, e não só, não devemos fazer nada a pressa.
Em relação à iluminação, essa não será suficiente e terás de comprar uma calha mais potente, dependendo igualmente do aquário que queres e que tipo de corais queres manter, dado que diferentes tipos de corais exigem maior ou menor iluminação.
Vai a este link e vê...aquariofilia marinha - REEFFORUM - FAQ

----------


## Sérgio andré

BOAS DE NOVO 

voltado ao asunto do escumador vim um interno k me aconsenharam esses escumadores sao recomentados pa aqurio de agua salgada ?? e que eu n tenho movewl fexado pa esconder um externo aguardo pela resposta obrigado

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Depende do escumador interno que viste, até pode ser um por bomba de ar que seriamente não recomendo. Eu optava caso não tenhas sump por um escumador hang-on que se coloca na parte de fora do aquário encostado ao vidro de trás ou de lado. Ve o deltec mce 300 e deltec mce 600 (que é o meu)

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Depende do escumador interno que viste, até pode ser um por bomba de ar que seriamente não recomendo. Eu optava caso não tenhas sump por um escumador hang-on que se coloca na parte de fora do aquário encostado ao vidro de trás ou de lado. Ve o deltec mce 300 e deltec mce 600 (que é o meu)


foi na loja arca d noe em viana do castelo, e a loja k vou e tipo disserame k era escumador e era aconsenhado agora o modelo n lembro, e por exmplo k o eskumador a filtragem retiro e n meto nada a subtituir o eskumador e suficiente ??

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim circulação, rocha viva de boa qualidade e escumador é o que realmente precisas. Mas caso querias podes utilizar carvão activado, ou numa sump, filtro externo ou num escumador hang-on. Lã de vidro pode ser utilizada embora deves trocar frequentemente (eu uso e gosto); por fim caso queiras podes utilizar um esterilizador uv ou um ozonizador que devias ler mais sobre eles nas FAQ's que te mostrei.

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Sim circulação, rocha viva de boa qualidade e escumador é o que realmente precisas. Mas caso querias podes utilizar carvão activado, ou numa sump, filtro externo ou num escumador hang-on. Lã de vidro pode ser utilizada embora deves trocar frequentemente (eu uso e gosto); por fim caso queiras podes utilizar um esterilizador uv ou um ozonizador que devias ler mais sobre eles nas FAQ's que te mostrei.


boas a dois dias apareceu nu meu aquario este alga mas n sei se e bom ou mau algue me pode ajudar?

obrigado 
sérgio andre

----------


## João_Melo

Boas. :SbOk2: 


Desde já parabéns pelo inicio dos Salgados.

Só uma coisa o teu português é tudo menos PORTUGUES. Isto não é um telemóvel(é apenas um comentário)  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

João Melo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sérgio não vejo foto da alga...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> - aquario panoramico 'JUWEL' 100 X 45 X 45 cm; 
> - Bomba de agua Wave Maker Boyu WM1 28W 40 - 300 L;
> - Bomba de ar tetra + pedra; 
> - termostato de 200 w;
> - Filtro interior JUWEL;
> - 2 x lampadas 30w 1 branca 1 azul;
> 
> - 20 kg de areia de coral; 
> - 2 kg de pedra morta;


Boas Sérgio,

Já agora que modelo da Juwel é? Essas dimensões estariam óptimas para um meu futuro projecto  :SbOk:  Só estou na dúvida se será um Rekord ou um Rio...

Em relação ao equipamento, sugeria:

- uma calha com 4 lâmpadas T5 de 54W
- um escumador recomendado para 400 ou mais litros
- essa bomba não sei as especificações mas as boyu normalmente gastam muitos watts, então sugeria uma Sunsun dupla de 6000l/h (2 x 3000l/h)
- no caso de não pretenderes instalar sump, esse filtro interno poderia ser adaptado e servir de sump interna...
- de resto a bomba de ar em princípio poderás dispensar a não ser que dê para um escumador daqueles tipo air-lift
- o termostato está ok, o areão tb, só acrescentaria mais uns kilos de rocha morta e especialmente rocha viva (nem que seja pouca, mas ajuda a propagar à rocha morta)

de resto, assim de repente não estou a lembrar-me de mais nada... esse sistema tem tudo para ser um óptimo reef  :SbOk3:

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Sérgio não vejo foto da alga...


boas desculpa a foto n fico posta aqui esta 

obrigado por responderes

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sinceramente não dá pra ver bem o que é, mas não te preocupes porque de certeza que não é nada de mau, e será normal veres vários animais novos na rocha nestes dias.

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Boas Sérgio,
> 
> Já agora que modelo da Juwel é? Essas dimensões estariam óptimas para um meu futuro projecto  Só estou na dúvida se será um Rekord ou um Rio...
> 
> Em relação ao equipamento, sugeria:
> 
> - uma calha com 4 lâmpadas T5 de 54W
> - um escumador recomendado para 400 ou mais litros
> - essa bomba não sei as especificações mas as boyu normalmente gastam muitos watts, então sugeria uma Sunsun dupla de 6000l/h (2 x 3000l/h)
> ...


Boas 

obrigado por responderes 

o modelo e que tenho Juwel 160 .

- ja agora em relasão a rocha morta ou viva tenho ama duvida ! a rocha morta como ta junta com a viva não vai voltar a ter algas ou organismos vivos? 

- em relasão a iluminasão tava a pensar numa que vi numa loja mas n sei se e suficiente? 

MODEL：STS-900
FREQ:50Hz
POWER：T5-21Wx3
LENGTH：900mm

STS?-?light?-?Products?-?GUANGDONG BOYU GROUP CO.,LTD.

obrigado por comentares, Espero que me possam ajudar em relasao aquele ser branco na rocha sabes o que e? devo tirar ja tenho 2 ? 

Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef:
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## Sérgio andré

> Sinceramente não dá pra ver bem o que é, mas não te preocupes porque de certeza que não é nada de mau, e será normal veres vários animais novos na rocha nestes dias.


boas 

já tenho exxe ser a 2 dias e tenho ja 2 separados e tem crescido vou tar atento! 

ja agora axo que ta na hora de mudar parte da agua tipo, tenho algumas duvidas como faze-lo dado que aquela ja tem sal e vou tirar quanto 20 30% de agua adicino mais sal e agua que la ta n vai sufrer n sei bem como fazer

podes dar uma dicas?

Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

André não percebi bem esta tua dúvida sobre a mudança de água, mas caso não faças trocas com água do mar, (apesar de achar melhor a água do mar), apenas tens de limitar-te a retirar a percentagem de água que queres. Depois preparas à parte a água nova com sal (de preferência água de osmose) e só depois colocas no aquário. Mas se puderes faz trocas com água do mar, é sempre melhor, e não gastas dinheiro em sal.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Sérgio,

Ah ok, conheço esse modelo, mas como no post inicial tava 100x45x45 (que dá uns 200 litros) fiquei na dúvida...  :SbOk3: 

Como esse modelo tem uns 150 litros úteis, em vez das 4 T5 de 54W realmente o ideal seria talvez umas 4 T5 de 39W, que já têm uma largura de lâmpada à volta dos 90cm, e o total dos watts ficaria nos 160, que deverá ser mais que suficiente  :SbOk: 

No post inicial, em termos de rocha morta refere 2kg. A minha sugestão seria colocar mais alguns kilos de rocha morta e especialmente também uns kilos de rocha viva (nem que seja 1 ou 2kg). No geral o pessoal costuma colocar uns 20% do volume do aqua em rocha, ou seja, para os 150 litros, uns 30kg. Mas esta percentagem não é rígida, provavelmente é apenas uma que à partida garante ser adequada para um aquário já bastante povoado. A quantidade de rocha depende também do número e tipo de vivos que se tem. É por isso que uma parte em rocha viva é necessário para depois se propagar à rocha morta (dependendo das proporções pode levar mais ou menos meses a fazer isso). Depois dá para ir acrescentando rocha viva, devidamente maturada, aos poucos ao sistema. Ou então, se o orçamento não for problema, adquirir logo toda a rocha duma vez.

Em relação à calha STS-900, as lâmpadas serão mesmo de 21W? Se sim e sendo a calha de 3 lâmpadas, acho que 63W não serão suficientes... pelo menos para manter a maioria dos corais... acho que as 4 ou pelo menos 3 de 39W já davam conta do recado  :SbOk: 

o ser branco da rocha não consigo ver bem... de qualquer forma provavelmente não será maligno...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas

tenho um dilema nem sei que fazer a cerca de 2 semanas encontrei numa das concavidades de uma das rochas vivas um caragueijo... entretanto quando dei por ela encontreio ca fora ja morto pensei bem morreu embora n sabedo pk 
hoje a noite em mais uma pesquisa pela rocha a ver o que havia na mesma gruta com um foco de lux que apontei tinha la outro foi uma surpressa 

bem a mh duvida e o que faco nem sei bem pressiso de alimento pa ele n sei bem o que fazer?

ah ja agora apareseume mais esta alga sabem o que e?

Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef:
Salgados 100X40X40

 :SbPoiss:

----------


## Sérgio andré

aqui ta a foto que me esqueci de por

obirgado

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Isso é uma aptásia. Tenta eliminá-la o mais depressa possivel antes que se torne uma praga.
Para acabar com ele tira a rocha fora e com a ponta de um ferro/arame bem quente metes na cavidade onde ela está e voilá. era uma vez uma aptásia.

----------


## Sérgio andré

Boas a todos

aqui esta a foto do organismo vivo que nasceu a semana pasada na minha rocha n sei o que e com n se via tirei uma menhor 
alguem sabe o que é??

Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André

O meu reef:
Salgados 100X40X40

----------


## Sérgio andré

boas a todos 

esta noite de madrugada depareime o que penso ser um serme talvens até mais que um nu meu aquario tinha a circulasão parada e numa das rochas tinha um tipo de minhoca e noutra um tipo de um pau em forma de um que hoje ja reterie que n era um pau era mole penso ser um verme era castanhos claros e escuros confundian-se na rocha  tipo que devo fazer

ja agora porque nem tudo é mau numa das rochas tenho isto o que e exatamente um coral?


Os melhores cumprimentos,
Sérgio André
Salgados 100X40X40

----------

